# teat dip recipe please



## ohiogoatgirl (Feb 9, 2011)

hello! i had a recipe for teat dip written down but i lost it...  i know it used a squirt of regular blue dawn dish soap but i don't know the rest. anyone have a recipe?
thanks!


----------



## freemotion (Feb 9, 2011)

I use the one on www.fiascofarm.com but I reduce it and make it up fresh each milking.  I use one drop of soap, 1/2 Tblsp Clorox, and 1 cup water.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks alot! 
i dont know why i couldnt find it...


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 9, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> I use the one on www.fiascofarm.com but I reduce it and make it up fresh each milking.  I use one drop of soap, 1/2 Tblsp Clorox, and 1 cup water.


Same here but since I have 1 milk goat I use 1/4 c water, 1 t Clorax and a little tiny drop of Dawn.


----------



## Hobby Farm (Mar 4, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> I use the one on www.fiascofarm.com but I reduce it and make it up fresh each milking.  I use one drop of soap, 1/2 Tblsp Clorox, and 1 cup water.


Exactly the same here.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 4, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> I use the one on www.fiascofarm.com but I reduce it and make it up fresh each milking.  I use one drop of soap, 1/2 Tblsp Clorox, and 1 cup water.


I was looking at that this morning!   glad to know you all use it!


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Mar 5, 2011)

I use warm soapy water with GSE in it. No harsh chemicals for me. My hand washing soap is Bio-Kleen's hand and dish soap. Because I keep a clean pen and yard I feel this is fine. If I had a dirty nasty yard then I would be more concerned about bacteria.

After milking I use an iodine solution, but thinking about changing that around. I have some friends who used an disinfecting essential oil solution that was very gentle yet cleansing. My girls really don't like the iodine, I think it stings them.


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Apr 5, 2011)

I know this post is not terribly recent, but I went through this quandry last year.  I felt dish soap and bleach were not only irritating to the skin, but many dish soaps, including Dawn, contain formaldehyde. Chlorine is just plain toxic even at dilute concentrations, especially when combined with other substances like dish soap.  

I have used peroxide and water with a small amount of bentonite clay and a few drops of lavendar essential oil as an udder wash.  For a teat dip I use peroxide and water so the solution is .5% peroxide.


----------



## Kala (May 2, 2011)

CrownofThornsNDGoats said:
			
		

> I use warm soapy water with *GSE* in it. No harsh chemicals for me. My hand washing soap is Bio-Kleen's hand and dish soap. Because I keep a clean pen and yard I feel this is fine. If I had a dirty nasty yard then I would be more concerned about bacteria.
> 
> After milking I use an iodine solution, but thinking about changing that around. I have some friends who used an disinfecting essential oil solution that was very gentle yet cleansing. My girls really don't like the iodine, I think it stings them.


What's GSE exactly?


----------



## chandasue (May 2, 2011)

grapefruit seed extract?   I wondered the same thing...


----------



## willow_top_farm (May 2, 2011)

kid'n'kaboodle said:
			
		

> I know this post is not terribly recent, but I went through this quandry last year.  I felt dish soap and bleach were not only irritating to the skin, but many dish soaps, including Dawn, contain formaldehyde. Chlorine is just plain toxic even at dilute concentrations, especially when combined with other substances like dish soap.
> 
> I have used peroxide and water with a small amount of bentonite clay and a few drops of lavendar essential oil as an udder wash.  For a teat dip I use peroxide and water so the solution is .5% peroxide.


Would you share your recipe amounts for your wash and dip?  Where would one get the bentonite clay?  Thanks.


----------



## Chickenfever (May 5, 2011)

For the last year I've used a natural dish soap like biokleen and water for a wash and then after milking GSE and water for a dip.  Have not had any problems.


----------



## Big Mamas FF (May 10, 2011)

Hello, My name is Chondra and I have been reading your post about your LaMancha that just had a beautiful litter of 4 kids.  I have a regular full grown LaMancha (my first goat) and she is suppose to be pregnant and breed back in January, but I don't see a large growth of her stomach and her bags did get a little bigger, or really just one side but shouldn't she seem a lot bigger like yours was???


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (May 28, 2011)

willow_top_farm said:
			
		

> Would you share your recipe amounts for your wash and dip?  Where would one get the bentonite clay?  Thanks.


You can get bentonite clay for livestock (feed grade) at a lot of places that sell livestock supplies. Bio-Ag is the closest one to me that sells it.  I put about a 1/2 cupful of clay in a sealable dish or jar and add about 15 drops of essential oil and shake it up.  I keep that sealed and use it when I mix up the udder wash.  I use about a litre (give or take) of warm water and add a teaspoon of the clay mixture.  I add about a tablespoon of 3% peroxide in the water.  

For the teat dip I use 6 parts water to 1 part peroxide (3%).  The peroxide would be less costly if you were to buy the 35% and dilute it yourself to 3%.  The 35% can be harmful at full strength so I don't like to use it in case it gets mixed up with the 3%.


----------

